# What would you like to see in REW?



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The end of the REW V5 beta test phase is drawing near, so I'm giving some thought to what features to add after making the V5 release. The list of potential inclusions is too long to repeat here (it runs to 14 A4 pages :gulp so please help me prioritise and let me know what's top of your list.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

One thing I'd love to see, for those soundcards that can support it (and I don't know how it would work with different soundcards) but to direct the signals generated to different channels. In an ideal world, to be able to use prologic encoding and/or spdif to make one connection and run comparitive scans of front vs center vs surround channels...

I saw requests months ago for the SPL meter function, to add the ability to:
a) make the SPL meter full screen so it can be read from across the room _JohnM: Done in Beta 8_
b) make an option for the SPL meter to read out as if it was a VU meter
c) be able to record and display SPL over time _JohnM: Done in Beta 8_


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi John, thanks a lot for your efforts !
Maybe we can get
- measuring spl a weighted into a file, _JohnM: Done in Beta 8_
- realtime leq-a display, _JohnM: Done in Beta 8_
- and calculating leq-a from a recorded file
- and all that leq measurement related stuff

:dontknow:

best

Klaus


----------



## Iain Apple (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi John,

First let me add my thanks for a fantastic program. :clap:

Polar graph.

Multi-Channel simultaneous measurement.

Firewire compatibility.

Ability to use music as the test signal for RTA/SpA, and showing phase and coherence.

Iain


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

A real simple one, can we be able to hold ctrl or shift or something so we can click on as many measurements as we like and delete them? Rather than one by one 'are you sure you want to delete yes/no' _JohnM: Partially done in Beta 6, option added to skip the confirmation message_

am finding the gd min phase measurements interesting, from a sub timing perspective, so thanks for that, lucky I caught that thread on gs which was my first introduction to it.


----------



## seiner1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I would like to see in the new REW the following features:

1) Popular software equalizers, not just hardware equalizer models, in the Equalizer drop-down menu: PSP Neon HR, Oxford Sonnox, FabFilter, eQuality, Electri-Q, etc.

2) "Save as" feature enabling a user to save filter settings as presets (.fxb files) for the above mentioned software equalizers.

Currently, I cannot really understand how to convert the Q-values of, let's say, "Generic Equalizer" or "TMREQ" to the software equalizers which I use for DRC.

Thanks !

Regards,
Eugene K.


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

It would be nice to be able to create isobar diagrams from 'different angle measurements', like

http://www.redmountain.ch/isobar_example.pdf

Thank you and best regards

Klaus


----------



## ozwino (Sep 11, 2010)

Now with the full range calculation of EQ, it would be great to be able to select a generic fixed 31 band 1/3 octave EQ to be able to setup a live venue with no digital EQ available (ie small live bands). The EQ could then be set manually.


----------



## dalum (Aug 20, 2009)

glaufman said:


> One thing I'd love to see, for those soundcards that can support it (and I don't know how it would work with different soundcards) but to direct the signals generated to different channels. In an ideal world, to be able to use prologic encoding and/or spdif to make one connection and run comparitive scans of front vs center vs surround channels...


A million times yes! I'm a user from a long time ago just coming back and I'm surprised this isn't a feature yet.


----------



## rhiridflaidd (Jun 24, 2010)

+1 for 5 channel support.


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

seiner1 said:


> I would like to see in the new REW the following features:
> 
> Popular software equalizers, not just hardware equalizer models, in the Equalizer drop-down menu: PSP Neon HR, Oxford Sonnox, FabFilter, eQuality, Electri-Q, etc.
> ................
> ...


 
Another vote for software EQ, I'd like to add NWEQ v1.21 to the above list although I am currently using Electri-Q and loving it...

Also, RTA support where we can play an outside "burst" and have the REW read it in and display the waterfall, etc.

Thank you John!!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

rhiridflaidd said:


> +1 for 5 channel support.


+2 on that one. Not having to go unplug speakers etc would be awesome. 5.2 support would be even better , although it may take us down the path of outputting audio from our computers to AVR's via HDMI. I do that anyway so it suits me fine :T


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi John,

A couple of features I would like to see:

1) The ability to use the arrow keys to move the cross hairs on the graphs
2) The ability to scroll horizontally when expanding the scale


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I have discussed this with you before... but Raised Cosine EQ filters  (the same as Sine^2 filters in Electri-Q)


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi John
When I’m doing adjustments to the time delays between drivers to align their phase, I often do many measurements with different delays in my DCX until the drivers are properly time aligned. The following features would make it easier to keep track of the work as I fine tune my DCX delay settings. 

1) It would be helpful to be able to rearrange the order of the measurements. The simplest way to implement this may be to provide a "move up" and "move down" feature that could just be "up arrow" and "down arrow" buttons on the left-side measurement panel. If measurement #3 was selected and the up arrow was selected the #3 measurement would move to #2, and #2 would become #3. In this way it would be easy to reorder any series of measurements to help keep track of the work. 

2) It would also be convenient to be able to remeasure over an existing measurement. Often it is helpful to repeat a measurement in a series without saving the old one. If you have a series of 6 measurements and want to replace #2 that will become a several step process even if the first feature is added.

3) With the left channel providing the reference for timing for phase alignment work, the impulse must be moved back to zero to see the relative phase of the drivers. If there is a SW/MR/TW to move it would be nice to be able to move them all the same amount as a group instead of individually. An even better option would be to also allow all measurements to be moved back a fixed time automatically. This way a SW could be measured and the offset time determined. Then the fixed delay could be set and the SW remeasured - the impulse would now be at zero. The MR could then be measured and, because the fixed delay is the same, the impulse is in the correct relative position near zero. The DCX delay for the MR can then be fine tuned (without having to manually offset the delay each time a remeasurement is made). The delay for the TW can be similarly adjusted using the same fixed delay for the impulse measurement.

#3 is the most valuable for me, but I can get along okay without these features if they are not valuable to others. The more features added, the more complicated the program for beginners so there is a tradeoff.

Thanks for the great upgrades you have already implemented – excellent program.


----------



## chris319 (Dec 16, 2008)

To the Graph menu, more smoothing values (1/12, 1/24, 1/48, unsmoothed). _JohnM: Done in Beta 8_

A global or Preferences setting for the IR windows, so that the same preset values are automatically applied to each measurement. _JohnM: Done in Beta 8_


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

chris319 said:


> To the Graph menu, more smoothing values (1/12, 1/24, 1/48, unsmoothed).


Are the smoothing selectors in the controls for the graphs too awkward to get to? Easy to add more options for the graph menu, though not so easy to come up with shortcut keys for them.


----------



## vitt (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi and thanks for the great software.

It would be great to have an ability to run "EQ module" with "external" SPL data. For example, sometimes mike hears what I can't (or vice-verse). The only way to "import" custom response is to enter "desired" graph as points in "House curve" and run flat (loopback-ed) measurement.

Thanks again,
Vit

Edit: Just saw REW can _import_ SPL measurement in txt formal. That's all I need. Sorry for not reading spec.


----------



## chris319 (Dec 16, 2008)

JohnM said:


> Are the smoothing selectors in the controls for the graphs too awkward to get to? Easy to add more options for the graph menu, though not so easy to come up with shortcut keys for them.


Personally, I don't think the shortcut keys are essential. I wouldn't miss them. The key combination is one more thing to memorize and the menu is just as easy to use, but the higher smoothing values are conspicuous by their absence. Just MHO.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

JohnM said:


> The end of the REW V5 beta test phase is drawing near, so I'm giving some thought to what features * to add after making the V5 release*. ,,,,,snip ,,,,, so please help me prioritise and let me know what's top of your list.



- John , I've always admired your precise usage of the English language .

- So, for the sake of clarity ; Are you asking us here about "wished-for" features that would be considered for inclusion in some future V6 beta ?

<. cheers, EarlK


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, the V5 release ran away from me a little  so various things have been creeping in to the beta builds as I catch up with it. Whether requests appear in a forthcoming V5 beta or in a 5.x release after V5 leaves beta depends on the nature of the request, the greater the impact or complexity of the request the further away it is likely to be.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

chris319 said:


> the higher smoothing values are conspicuous by their absence


They are present in the next beta


----------



## chris319 (Dec 16, 2008)

JohnM said:


> They are present in the next beta


Preset IR windows too? :T


----------



## DaveBoswell (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd like to first re-iterate my thanks and amazement at such a great program - the new UI in 5.0 and the feature set are superb. I was an early user back in the bad old days of painstaking measurement from a suite of pure sine wave test tones and a spreadsheet (or ETF and R+D but the UI was rather a challenge in those programs), loved it then, and then stopped for a few years after I upgraded my trusty Feedback Pro to an anthem pre/pro with ARC, and am now using it again to see what ARC is actually doing and how well it's doing it (along with Dolby Vol and other post processing) and if there are further tweaks to be made in my new HT (of course there are ).

Here are a few of my suggestions:

1. Ditto for the HDMI connection and multi speaker testing through digital connection - I've got an HTPC in the rack and ideally would just like to not need to touch cabling in back and leave it as is for other soundcard to pre/pro connectivity - this is not a big deal for me, but a definite very ncie to have

2. Support for USB microphone connection - I would absolutely sign up for paying for a package which includes a calibrated USB microphone, and a "hard coded" sound card settings overide that required no fiddling with either sound card settings or other settings. 

3. Really easy one: Include filename in top section of Window such that when minimized or switching between separate concurent REW windows, you can easily see which set of measurements you are working with (I often have 3+ files open to compare baseline to various different tweaks)

4. This is the one I would find the most valuable: Provide a more systematic numerically based method for comparison between "before" and "after" or "baseline" vs "tweak 1" "tweak 2" measurements, for both individual measurements and average measurements, such that we don't have to eyeball the improvements from the charts and have a common language for improvements. So pretty much a "Room Distortion" measurement and error plot, but based on the total source to microphone chain and compared to a non flat desired target (i.e. the house curve).
It is technically possible to do this now by extracting results to spreadsheet and then massaging the results, but it quite cumbersome - but thank you for providing the extract tool too - very cool.
So a bit more specifically, something along the lines of the following:
- way to upload target curves with room gain/house curve and plot them in the measured curves area, allowing for offset of target to align it acurately with actual measured (essentially move this feature more or less intact from the EQ filters to the measurements section)
- add a "Room Distortion" plot of the absolute value of the average distance between the target curve and the actual measured curve across the frequency range - so in essence plotting the system+speaker+room response error relative to target. Even better would be to have a weighting applied to the error across the frequency range which would take into account how sensitive an average human would be to error in a given frequency range (i.e. 1dB distortion at 20Hz = who cares, vs 1db distortion at 200Hz = quite audible colouration)
- add in a summary of total Room Distortion that can be rapidly compared in a relatively simple numerical format (i.e. for freq range of 35Hz to 5000Hz, Max RD = 5db, average RD = 1.7dB, variability (i.e. the "flatness") is between 0 and 1 (with 1 being a perfect fit to the target curve, 0 being an infinitely imperfect fit to target)
- add capability to include multiple averages and multiple Room Distortion plots on the same chart such that mutiple options can be compared to each other both visually and via a numerical summary

All in all though - great program and love to see that it's still being refined!

Dave


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

it would be nice if the phase plot was actually locked to where it is on the screen when dragging (so that only the frequency response would move when shifting the screen around), in its current implementation, the whole thing shifts to a point, then the phase plot 'snaps' up and then it repeats this cycle as you move more, it can be a bit disorienting to watch


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Chester said:


> the phase plot 'snaps' up and then it repeats this cycle as you move more, it can be a bit disorienting to watch


That is a consequence of sharing the same grid lines for both SPL and phase axes and maintaining "sensible" grid line values for phase. Alternatives are to have phase values at the grid lines that do not fall on any useful values (not even zero) or having phase grid values independently of the SPL grid. Neither looked any good when I tried them, hence the current behaviour, but I'm open to suggestions for better ways to handle that.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

hmm, I can see your point; perhaps if there was a very faint (or dashed?) grey grid for the phase response? ... that would be a secondary grid, OR perhaps if the phase grid (again, the dashed/faint grid) were to disappear when you move everything, but then it could come back after the user moves things around... ?


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

John, nice upgrades in beta8!!

Would it be possible to enable exporting sine waves to wav files? I'm trying to set up a house curve with a software PEQ.

I found some test generators online, but many are not very accurate (i.e. output a pulse??). Also, the sine wave files I found that work have preset values, say in increments of 10 HZ. I like how in REW you can specify the exact frequency...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I would like a direct output to my Meridian 861 but, barring that, an output script that I could insert into the Meridian setup file (.msl) to control the filters in MRC. :bigsmile:

Kal


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I would like a direct output to my Meridian 861 but, barring that, an output script that I could insert into the Meridian setup file (.msl) to control the filters in MRC.


Is there any documentation on the file format?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Is there any documentation on the file format?


Yes. In fact, I will dig one out and send it to you.

MRC is pretty capable in terms of its filters but the user interface is clumsy and uninviting. That is unfortunate since the auto setup does not give nearly optimal results and, by design, corrects only for uniform decay and not FR. It would be great to have REW as a "front end."


----------



## dachness (Feb 17, 2009)

+1 for supporting 5.1 output via optical/hdmi.


----------



## dalum (Aug 20, 2009)

I just realized if there was a steerable output I could use the optical cable and eliminate the ground loop i get half the time.


----------



## Joppnl (Nov 2, 2010)

I would like to suggest support for the Behringer ultra curve pro DEQ2496


I do not know if the modelnumber is the same in the USA as is in Europe but this is the one:

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DEQ2496.aspx

Thank you for your program and support John,


----------



## Joppnl (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd like to add:

1) the ability to 'drag & drop' the various measurements within the overall measurement.

i.e.: if I measure an equalizer I test it let's say at 1kHz, 2kHz 3kHz and 5kHz.

If I made a mistake and want to re-run the 3kHz I can do but this measurement will be after the last measurement (the 5kHz).

I can delete the faulty 3kHz in the measurements but I can not re-position the new one.

20 If I save a measurement file and give it a name I'd like to see that name 'on-screen' let's say in the light-blue horizontal spacing on top of the screen (where REW V5 also is positioned).

When I save the file (again) the name I gave before should then appear in the textfile where you can give the (new) name to the file (so if I just press ok without giving it a new name the previous file would be overwritten).

Thank you


----------



## ObliviusConsumr (Feb 3, 2009)

It might be a little bold for me to put in an enhancement request with my first post but since I've at least been reading the forum for years here it goes...

I think steerable 5.1/7.1 speaker outputs via optical or hdmi would be ultra cool. I'd love to be able to easily test my surrounds as well because I suspect they may be a little "thin" towards the crossover point. If one could select which 5.1/7.1 speakers to test from a list and then hit go and let REW take care of testing each speaker sequentially that would be sweet. Then if you could choose to see those graphs individually or overlayed with different colored lines like I see in audio magazines that would be even better.

Btw, I actually haven't used REW yet but I have been ordering the equipment and I almost have everything I need...just need to order a calibrated mic from Cross Spectrum. I can't wait, it looks like very impressive software.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

<Pie in Sky>

1) Plug in modules that allow software simulation of standard EQ's such as the BFD, 2496, etc. The plug ins could be developed by you, or others. They would allow full simulation of the controls available on the simulated equipment with the same effect on the sound. Once the simulation is set like you want, you dial it into your hardware.

2) Automatic iterative tuning using plugin modules. The software would take measurements, make adjustments, test the adjustments, and make additional adjustments, until the desired house curve is reached. Settings for the number of iterations, how close to shoot for, etc. would be available.

</Pie in Sky>

A) More measurements before needing to delete some.

B) Either remember smoothing, or allow application of smoothing to all open measurements.

C) Less user interaction on deleting measurements, perhaps drag & drop to trash. 

D) Allow creation of hierarchical structure for measurements. In other words when starting, ask for a title, the user might put in "Sub," then automatically store all measurements in a folder called Sub, using (by default) the time stamp for the name, with override on the name.

I repeated some of the things others asked for in case this is a popularity contest.

Paul


----------



## Loak (Dec 19, 2010)

+1 for generic fixed 31 band 1/3 octave EQ


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

aceinc said:


> B) Either remember smoothing, or allow application of smoothing to all open measurements.


In Analysis Preferences -> Frequency response calculation you can select a smoothing to apply by default to new measurements, and in Overlays -> SPL the smoothing control applies the selected smoothing to whichever traces you have selected.



> C) Less user interaction on deleting measurements, perhaps drag & drop to trash.


In View Preferences (or on the delete confirmation dialog) uncheck "Confirm unsaved measurement removal".[/QUOTE]


----------



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 for full DEQ2496 support


----------



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just thought of something else which would be useful for bi and tri-amp fans:

Prior to applying any filters, it is desireable to set the individual amplifier gain controls so that the pink noise signals from each driver (i.e. woofer, midrange, tweeter) are matched as well as possible, accounting for the difference in driver sensitivities, and (hopefully) reducing the amount of EQ that needs to be applied. A user could enter their current active crossover points into REW, do a sweep, and have REW suggest amplifier gains (i.e. maximum at 0 dB, others relative to that) such that each driver in the bi or tri-amp setup averaged similar SPL before performing the filter determination process to minimize the necessary filters. Similarly, if a user is EQing to a house curve instead of to flat, and the calculated filters demand applying a minimum unidirectional EQ over the entire passband of a particular driver, REW could suggest that the user adjust the amplifier gain for that driver first, and then recalculate the necessary filters.


----------



## smackrabbit (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't see this mentioned, but I'd like to see support for the new EQ in the SVS subs. I believe it's just a simple, 2 point PEQ one but since I imagine the subs will be really popular and many people will use RoomEQ for calibrating it, I'd think it would be a popular option.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm fairly sure it wouldnt be possible for REW to interface with the SVS software, but I could be wrong. In any case, you can use REW to calculate how best to set those two PEQs, and input the settings yourself, it amounts to the same thing.

If it is possible to interface REW and the SVS amps, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I was just thinking that it would be cool if there was a way to calibrate the microphone 'on the spot', instead of having to ship it off to be measured; my idea is: to have some sort of bell which *should* have a predictable decay of harmonic frequencies, so for example, say we knew that each harmonic was supposed to be -3 db from the prior harmonic, the difference between the measured bell response and the actual bell response would be the calibration curve.

any sort of 'standard' equipment/metal should have predictable harmonic decay, while the fundamental frequency may be off due to manufacturing tolerances that would make little difference when we are looking for relative levels of harmonics

thoughts?


----------



## findbuddha (Nov 5, 2009)

- Allow the miniDSP integration to work for drivers other than subwoofers, ie. no limit to the frequencies the filters can be set to.

- Don't write data to the root of my hard disk please 


Thanks for REW!


----------



## Rickcperry (Jul 22, 2010)

First I would like to say thanks for such a great program!!! I am still playing around every chance I get but would love to see the author,or anyone for that matter, do a video series of how to FULLY use the software. 

I find myself reading to posts and saying, wow I didn't know it could do that! It would be great to see videos on aligning a 2 or 3 way system (Including adding delay) when bi/tri-amping systems. 
I see tons of posts on subwoofer sweeps as well as room sweeps but have yet to find someone posting on multiple amp'd systems and how to add delay and correct phase issues. 

Call me what you will but I get more out of watching it done than reading it done. HOLMacoustics has a nice set of videos on their webpage that really seems to clear things up on how to use their software, BUT it's made to work with their DSP processor. I have an Ashly Protea processor with 3 crown MT2400 amps so I cannot use this software. RoomEQ has worked best for me but I would just like to know the exact in's and out's of the software from either the author or someone who is a pro at this particular program. 

Again thanks for such a great program. :T


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

findbuddha said:


> - Allow the miniDSP integration to work for drivers other than subwoofers, ie. no limit to the frequencies the filters can be set to.


Not sure what that refers to, there is no limit on the MiniDSP filter frequencies.



findbuddha said:


> - Don't write data to the root of my hard disk please


I guess this refers to a directory the Windows installer creates (and empties, I believe). It is a third party package, other than buying something else to do the job I'm afraid I can't do much with its operation.


----------



## mikie (Dec 9, 2006)

John, REW is AWESOME - thank you.:T 5.1 support via HDMI would be appreciated (and couch potato friendly). --Mikie


----------



## findbuddha (Nov 5, 2009)

JohnM said:


> Not sure what that refers to, there is no limit on the MiniDSP filter frequencies.


Sorry, what I was looking at isn't miniDSP specific. In the target settings, where it's possible to set desired rolloff frequencies I had hoped to be able to use REW as a crossover optimiser, not just for PEQ. As the available slopes and frequencies for the target are limited this isn't possible.



> I guess this refers to a directory the Windows installer creates (and empties, I believe). It is a third party package, other than buying something else to do the job I'm afraid I can't do much with its operation.


Upon further investigation this is actually REW's log directory. It would be nice if logging could be disabled.

Thanks again!


----------



## patrik666 (May 10, 2007)

Support for the Behringer Ultra Curve Pro DEQ 2496 would be nice.

Thanks

Patrik


----------



## rpp (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank's for this great program.

+ 1 for "Support for the Behringer Ultra Curve Pro DEQ 2496"

I have one, and i'am allways inevitably trying things, and reprogramming it.

Thanks

Raul Pérez


----------



## Nick B (Apr 27, 2011)

1. The ability to scale the dB axis in 3dB and 6dB increments in addition to 2dB, 5dB and 10dB.

2. EQ support for Dolby Lake Contour, and XTA DP224, DP226, DP448. Esoteric for most but it'd be a nice addition for my world.

Awesome program all around!


----------



## sentient_ (May 8, 2011)

First off, hello everyone, and thank you JohnM, for a beautiful way of educating the people with your program

I'm a sound designer/re-recording mixer based in Bucharest, Romania, and even though I graduated the University of Film, and read lots of books on the principles of sound, I still learned some things from your program, and, most importantly, for free.

I've only just started using REW, so my two suggestions at this point would be:

+ 1 for "Support for the Behringer Ultra Curve Pro DEQ 2496", Especially since it has an integrated SPL METER and RTA (not as good as REW's, but useful anyway), in conjunction with a calibration mic like the ECM8000

+ 1 for the ASIO version of REW... there are still many professional sound cards which don't like Windows Mixer or Mac's CoreAudio, and this makes running REW a headache. It's a bit silly, in a professional studio, to use the integrated sound card which would require (in some instances) to purchase a di box for conversion from +4dBu to -10dbV

Even so, there are workarounds and overall REW is a great tool for any audio enthusiast


----------



## boost (Jul 20, 2008)

I would also like to thank you for making REW, it has been tremendous help and I've been using it for over 3 years now.

What I would love to see is an integration of DRC directly into REW's frontend. DRC is open source:

I would like to be able to measure, have a correction towards a definable target computed, and remeasure the corrected signal in one step. One could even perform several iterations of this in order to incorporate several measurement spots and then compute the compromise between the several spots.

As ist is, I can use REW to make a correction impulse, but I have no direct way of verifying its effect. Also, I would like to be able to linearize group delay and optimise the impulse response.

That would make REW a complete room acoustics & correction suite.


----------



## _gl (Jun 23, 2011)

Just starting out with REW, but already stuck due to no ASIO support. Eagerly anticipating the new beta : ). ASIO should of course also give precise latency figures (barring broken drivers).


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The ASIO beta version can now be downloaded from here.


----------



## clamprod (Sep 6, 2010)

John,
Thanks for the awesome program.

I'm thinking of building my own EQ plugin to insert in the master mix buss; Is the format of the Generic EQ output available somewhere so I can interface?

Thanks again!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

clamprod said:


> Is the format of the Generic EQ output available somewhere so I can interface?


The filter settings can be written to a text file which would be fairly easy to parse, is that what you meant?


----------



## pitchtwit (Apr 11, 2011)

*Click and zoom rulers*

I really like REW, so thank you so much for making it for free!

Could the Cmd+` shortcut be adopted to scroll through open measurements (on mac)?

Also, just a quick bug thing - on the Mac version, when you use Ctrl+Tab, you can see the highlight moving around some buttons, but many of them don't light up - so you don't know where it is a lot of the time.

Thanks


----------



## JIMKOVACS (Jul 13, 2011)

Count me in on that priority, please ! Also, a peak-hold feature on the rta....!


----------



## JIMKOVACS (Jul 13, 2011)

I mentioned this before, but...
PEAK HOLD ON THE RTA !
That way I could manually sweep problem spectrum areas slowly and see how room response piles up, and keep that for Eq and Acoustical change comparisons. Thanx, John !


----------



## ChrisVH (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd like to see the limit raised on the number of measurements that can be loaded into REW and/or the ability to load a single measurement from a master suite of measurements. The reason is this: when taking 20 measurements for various speaker positioning for ONE channel, and then another suite of 20 measurements for the next channel, I am unable to import the left and right channels into one file, which would then allow me to average the L&R measuremnts for each speaker position. Yes, I know there are other ways to do this, but it would be much more time consuming...


----------



## _gl (Jun 23, 2011)

It'd be great to have >96k sample rate options for EQ IR exports, eg. 176k and 192k.

I also found it non-intuitive that REWs working sample-rate is used for the sample-rate of the EQ export. I think it's more logical to give rate options when exporting, as you may want to generate your EQ correction at lots of different rates (so that the IR doesn't have to be resampled in the convolver later). So the export rate isn't really related to what REW is running the sound-card at, or even what rate the current measurment is using.

It would also allow exporting sample-rates that your own card or driver may not support, or may not support without making driver setting changes. For example the E-MU ASIO driver can't automatically switch between some sample rates without user intervention - basically because higher rates limit the available in/outputs, and E-MU (stupidly) opted to force the user to manually change the driver configuration each time instead of automatically switching to a preferred configuration.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

_gl said:


> I also found it non-intuitive that REWs working sample-rate is used for the sample-rate of the EQ export.


Allowing export at a different rate would mean implementing a high quality asynchronous sample rate converter in REW. I haven't come across any such code in Java, and I don't know of any C implementations with licensing that would be compatible with using them in REW. The work involved would be significant even to simply port an existing codebase, so I have no plans to implement this.


----------



## _gl (Jun 23, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Allowing export at a different rate would mean implementing a high quality asynchronous sample rate converter in REW. I haven't come across any such code in Java, and I don't know of any C implementations with licensing that would be compatible with using them in REW. The work involved would be significant even to simply port an existing codebase, so I have no plans to implement this.


John I was talking about exporting the EQ correction as an impulse .wav. As I understand it, the EQ isn't directly tied to any sample rate until you export it, at which time it is generated for whatever sample rate - is that correct? It certainly seems that way, as I generated corrections from a single measurement for many different sample rates just by changing the rate in the Preferences, without re-calculating the EQ correction. And it sounds correct.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

_gl said:


> John I was talking about exporting the EQ correction as an impulse .wav.


Ah OK, that's no problem. I've added a sample rate selector on the filter IR export dialog with rates from 32k to 192k, it will be in the next release.


----------



## _gl (Jun 23, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Ah OK, that's no problem. I've added a sample rate selector on the filter IR export dialog with rates from 32k to 192k, it will be in the next release.


Superb, thanks so much. It would be even better if you could tick all the sample rates you want to export, so that you can generate them all simultaneously (with an _xxk suffix automatically added, eg. _MyCorrection_44k.wav_).

I'm assuming that this is a common usage scenario? It certainly made sense to me to generate all possible corrections that way, so that I don't have to resample them in the convolver and risk any resampling artifacts (however small).


----------



## spinnaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm going to buy a DEQ2496, so I'd also like automation for it to set up different speaker/amplifier/processing combinations.

I don't think there's another box that can do as much.

In fact, I found out about RTA software when looking for what microphone to buy for this ULTRACURVE.

As I saw that microphones cannot be calibrated with this Behringer (annoying), software seems the way to go.

I saw that REW is Java, so that looked perfect for my Mac.


----------



## CFmartin (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for a great software, I've been a very happy REW user for awhile. Here are some suggestions. As I'm using REW for other than acoustic measurements as well, the RTA's dB FS -scale is very usefull. But when you save the graph you loose the ability to choose between dB FS and SPL in the SPL & phase tab. Also 2 channel RTA would be really handy so you can display both, left and right channels at the same time. This way RTA could be used for music monitoring and other audio equipment measurements. +1 for peak hold.


----------



## CuriousSkeptic (Aug 10, 2011)

First of all a big thank you for this great software.

Two things that pop into my mind.

1. As a new user all kinds of hand holding is appreciated. The documentation is already great. Not being familiar with all theory discussed it's easy to feel overwhelmed though. So maybe a few in depth articles could be included in the documentation for the uninitiated.

Another approach would be a few tutorial like tracks for specific goals (EQing a sub-woofer, applying room treatment, optimising speaker placement). For fun these could be implemented as wizards in the software that demoed the capabilities of the various tools. Not unlike how most games lead you through the mechanics of the game in the first few levels.

2. Output over UPnP/DLNA. Others suggested HDMI, but I suppose it would be even simpler to skip cabling entirely.


----------



## rikupasanen (Apr 18, 2010)

I like to have more options in "export measurement" function. For example exporting 1/3, 1/6, 1/12, 1/24 or 1/48 points in range of 20-20kHz etc. Or choosing the Hz step and range could be useful. Now it seems to export all data points in 0.336Hz steps depending your samplerate. Also editing the text in start of export file. I can't find a way to change the value 75dB to for example 74 or 94dB. Direct export to excell format would be very helpful.


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

I was going to ask this elsewhere, since it's quite possible I'm simply missing something, but the start freq and end freq boxes should allow typing numbers. I'm tired of spending 5 minutes with my finger on the up or down arrow key.
Thanks, BTW, for a fabulous program that is obviously the work of tremendous dedication. And talent.
Michael


----------



## Glyptoron (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello John,

If the upper limit of "match range" in "filter tasks" was set at 22,050 Hz or 20 KHz at a minimum, it would be perfect.
My old DC Tannoys have a huge bump at 14 kHz and it's not easy to soften these old ladies in that area !

Cheers,
Bernard


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

rikupasanen said:


> I like to have more options in "export measurement" function. For example exporting 1/3, 1/6, 1/12, 1/24 or 1/48 points in range of 20-20kHz etc. Or choosing the Hz step and range could be useful.


Those are on the list to be added at some point.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

LastButNotLeast said:


> the start freq and end freq boxes should allow typing numbers


If you mean the sweep start and end, they do allow numbers to be typed in directly, as should all the spinners. If the problem is some specific dialog let me know which one it is and what platform you are running on and I'll investigate.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Glyptoron said:


> If the upper limit of "match range" in "filter tasks" was set at 22,050 Hz or 20 KHz at a minimum, it would be perfect.
> My old DC Tannoys have a huge bump at 14 kHz and it's not easy to soften these old ladies in that area !


The current 10k restriction is there to protect speakers from inadvertent inappropriate HF EQ, as HF roll-off is normal in many measurement configurations and trying to "correct" it could damage tweeters. However, I know there are situations where an informed user would find it useful to allow automated correction at high frequencies, I'm looking at ways to allow that.


----------



## Glyptoron (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you John !

You know that I'm using the following house curves in my 2-way system.

_Francis Brooke says :
My two favorite targets curves are based on TacTA1 and QS_20H:
http://perso.orange.fr/francis.audio2/Tact_target.gif
Both targets have been modeled as Excel spreadsheets:
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/francis.audio2/TactA1_16.xls
http://perso.orange.fr/francis.audio2/QS_20H.xls
The TactA1_16 curve brings more presence in the medium, which is popular for singing, while the QS_20H curve is more balanced and linear._

Best regards.


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

JohnM said:


> If you mean the sweep start and end, they do allow numbers to be typed in directly, as should all the spinners. If the problem is some specific dialog let me know which one it is and what platform you are running on and I'll investigate.


Irrespective of the platform, if the num lock key is stuck, the numbers don't type. User is an idiot, sorry about that (that's me, BTW, before anyone gets bent out of shape).
:blush:


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

I request that JRiver Media Center be added as an Equaliser with the ability to "Send Filter Settings to Equaliser." The filter settings would just need to be a delimited text file. I checked with one of the developers of JRiver and he is willing to add an import option for the text file. JRiver currently supports parametric EQ, high pass, and low pass filters. It also allows for the use of a Linkwitz Transform, but I don't think REW currently provides measurements/filters settings for that. Attached is an example of the entry for filters in JRiver.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

mojave said:


> I request that JRiver Media Center be added as an Equaliser with the ability to "Send Filter Settings to Equaliser." The filter settings would just need to be a delimited text file. I checked with one of the developers of JRiver and he is willing to add an import option for the text file. JRiver currently supports parametric EQ, high pass, and low pass filters. It also allows for the use of a Linkwitz Transform, but I don't think REW currently provides measurements/filters settings for that. Attached is an example of the entry for filters in JRiver.


You can use the "Export filter settings as text" option in the File menu to generate a text file that should be fairly easy to parse, here is an example of the format:


```
Filter Settings file

Room EQ V5.01
Dated: 28-Sep-2011 22:20:21

Notes:Some notes about the filters

Equaliser: Generic
Sub, No EQ
Filter  1: ON  PK       Fc    47.9 Hz  Gain  11.4 dB  Q  3.40
Filter  2: ON  PK       Fc    34.6 Hz  Gain  -6.2 dB  Q  4.10
Filter  3: ON  PK       Fc    60.0 Hz  Gain -13.1 dB  Q  8.70
Filter  4: ON  PK       Fc    55.6 Hz  Gain -10.0 dB  Q  6.70
Filter  5: ON  PK       Fc    27.3 Hz  Gain -10.7 dB  Q  7.20
Filter  6: ON  PK       Fc    83.2 Hz  Gain   5.2 dB  Q  5.00
Filter  7: ON  PK       Fc    29.4 Hz  Gain  -6.3 dB  Q  6.30
Filter  8: ON  PK       Fc    41.5 Hz  Gain  -4.0 dB  Q  4.00
Filter  9: ON  PK       Fc    24.9 Hz  Gain  -9.8 dB  Q 11.20
Filter 10: ON  PK       Fc    92.3 Hz  Gain  -8.4 dB  Q 12.50
Filter 11: ON  PK       Fc    64.4 Hz  Gain  -5.1 dB  Q  9.30
Filter 12: ON  PK       Fc    45.1 Hz  Gain  -4.8 dB  Q 10.60
Filter 13: ON  PK       Fc    51.6 Hz  Gain  -3.6 dB  Q  9.30
Filter 14: ON  PK       Fc    76.1 Hz  Gain  -5.1 dB  Q 13.30
Filter 15: ON  None   
Filter 16: ON  None   
Filter 17: ON  None   
Filter 18: ON  None   
Filter 19: ON  None   
Filter 20: ON  None
```


----------



## rpp (Apr 11, 2009)

Before, I used DRC, and develop a measurement of distortion using “Simultaneous measurement of impulse response and distortion with a swept-sine technique, by Angelo Farina” (you will find in the web), extracting previous impulses and displaying it in the same graphic.

The whole impulse looks like:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=32896&stc=1&d=1317322806

And the response with the distortion looks:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=32897&stc=1&d=1317322806

You can move the harmonics to match down the fundamental (dividing frequency by 2, 3, …), and you can see more easily the distortion of each frequency:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=32898&stc=1&d=1317322806

I don’t know the exactness of this method, but comparing in punctual frequencies with REQ distortion measurement, are quite similar.

If REQ would give the distortion in conjunction with all the actual measurements, I will have all I need to decide between different transducers, optimum crossover frequencies, etc.

Thanks.


----------

